# Finally Back



## Aaron Little (Dec 6, 2004)

I have been away from MartialTalk for a few weeks. First there was getting ready for Rikkis fight in Hook n Shoot. Then we had two guys fighting in a show here in Lexington. Then there was a new video project to get out the door. Well, we finally have then new video out so I have a little more time to read and post on a few forums.  I will try and get some new video training clips up soon.



If any one is interested here is a trailer for the new video project.

*Clinchin 2*: *The All New* "*Electric Boogaloo*"


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 7, 2004)

Aaron Little said:
			
		

> I have been away from MartialTalk for a few weeks. First there was getting ready for Rikkis fight in Hook n Shoot. Then we had two guys fighting in a show here in Lexington. Then there was a new video project to get out the door. Well, we finally have then new video out so I have a little more time to read and post on a few forums.  I will try and get some new video training clips up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back. Your links did not work for me. Can you try and clicking them yourself?


----------



## Aaron Little (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks! It looks like I made a type O in the link for the trailer above. I could not find the edit bitton so........this link should work.

*Clinchin' 2 Promo*


----------

